# UK spouse visa - timeframe from online application to submission of docs



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello,

I've heard some conflicting information about timeframes for the UK spouse application. Like many of you, my British spouse and I hope to have our application reviewed under the current laws (pre- 9 July). I have submitted my application online on 16 June and have paid the fees. In my mind - I have "made the application" before 9 July, as per the guidance and UKBA website (but please correct me if I'm wrong). My biometrics appointment is confirmed for 26 June. Our documents are all prepared, and I even thought about paying the additional priority fee of $300 to ensure my completed application is reviewed and potentially approved before 9 July.

However... and here is my dilemma:

We have booked an international trip (way before I applied for the visa) for 4-9 July for which I will need my passport. I don't think I want to risk submitting my documents to arrive at the NY consulate on 27 June, pay the priority fee, and hope that I will have my passport back by 3 July. What would make the most sense is if I send my supporting docs and passport after I return on 9 July and overnight the package for delivery on 10 July (which is exactly 2 weeks after I've had my biometrics).

Now I have read on some threads that I only have 2 WEEKS from the date of my online application to get my biometrics done and submit my supporting documents. Is this correct? It is written on my biometrics appointment that I have 2 weeks to submit the supporting documents AFTER I have done the biometrics, not the application per se. 

Alternatively, would you recommend I submit on 26 June and hope I will get the approval and passport back by 3 July?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

(My bold)



goose10110 said:


> ...Now I have read on some threads that I only have 2 WEEKS from the date of my online application to get my biometrics done and submit my supporting documents. Is this correct? *It is written on my biometrics appointment that I have 2 weeks to submit the supporting documents AFTER I have done the biometrics*, not the application per se.


Welcome to the forum!

I've bolded the answer-I'm sorry, but you will lose your application AND fees paid if you do not comply with the entire set of UKBA instructions associated with your application.

The reason the timing is confusing is that you:

Hit submit online, pay, book your biometrics, print-out the barcoded confirmation. 

Then it gets a little confusing as you read the instructions on the confirmation sheet...

_The biometrics booking confirmation with barcode informs you that you must get your hard copy application packet in within two weeks of attending the appointment. 

Meanwhile, you may or may not have caught the notice that flashes past you as you fill out the application online that you have 30 days after hitting submit to do your biometrics appointment and get your app with supporting documents to the UKBA NYC office. _

Right, so thirty days from hitting submit. Two weeks from biometrics appointment. Tight schedule, but even with that squeeze, it usually works out.

Is there any chance you can both pay for the priority processing AND change your travel plans a couple of days to relax the squeeze?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I believe that you have 30 days from the time you hit "send" and pay for your application to get your biometrics done and your documents in to the NYC office and 14 days from the time that you get your biometrics done to get it off to NYC.

The current 9 *BUSINESS DAY* processing time at the NYC office will not allow you to apply on the 27th and get your passport back on July 3rd, even if you overnighted the parcel... it can take up to 6 business days for them to even acknowledge that they received your package (6 days from when the package arrived at the consulate to when it was acknowledged via email was the average in the days leading up to the Jubilee... that time frame may have changed in recent days, given that the processing time has fallen off sharply from the pre-Jubilee 15 business day volume).

Are you able to move your biometrics appointment to a date that is closer to the time in which you are going on your trip and then send them overnight on the day after you get back? If you are able to, I would say try to move the appointment date to as close to your departure date as possible. By doing this, you can work the 14 day Biometrics & Supporting Documents deadline in your favour and still be able to keep your passport and go out on your trip. 

Since you've already paid for your visa application, it doesn't matter that the biometrics and documentation gets to NYC after July 9th... the fact that you paid on or before July 8 is the key.

Good luck in your application and have a safe trip!


----------



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you very for replying to my query! 

I'm glad to hear that I have 30 days from the date I applied to submit my supporting documents. I must have missed the info about it while I filled out and sent my application. I do know that I have 2 weeks from getting my biometrics done to send the supporting documents, but you are both quite right in that I am cutting it too close from the date of my bio appt to the day I return from my trip when I send in my supporting docs. 

AnAmericaninScotland:


> Is there any chance you can both pay for the priority processing AND change your travel plans a couple of days to relax the squeeze?


I would do that if I could guarantee an approved application within a week, but there are never any guarantees when it comes to immigration, so I wouldn't prefer to pay the priority fee PLUS the cost of changing my travel plans to accommodate a chance that my application will be reviewed and approved within a certain timeframe. I will be biting my nails throughout the week. I will only do this if it meant that submitting my supporting docs after July 8 would subject my application to the new laws. In this case, I would move my travel plans and heaven and hell to submit all my materials tomorrow.

WestCoastCanadianGirl:


> The current 9 BUSINESS DAY processing time at the NYC office will not allow you to apply on the 27th and get your passport back on July 3rd, even if you overnighted the parcel...


Will this apply to priority applications as well? But yes, I do agree. If by chance the consular office needs more info or documentation from me, the review process can take longer. I do very much like your idea of moving my biometrics date closer to my departure date. That way I wouldn't have to rush on the day I return to send off my docs to the UKBA. 

Thanks again - very helpful.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How fast do you need your decision? 

If regular service is good enough for you (i.e. you just want a response but are in no immediate hurry to get to the UK) then I'd say that you'd be good to go as planned (i.e. send your stuff in on the 10th to get a response in the 9 day w*rking timeframe and your documents back to you shortly after that), Since you've paid before July 9, you'll be adjudicated under the pre-July 9 rules, regardless of how close to the deadline you get your biometrics in, as long as you get them in to be looked at (i.e. shipping them off on July 10th will be fine, but I'd also recommend overnight delivery, just to be sure that the package gets to the consulate).


If you need a faster response (i.e. you need to be in the UK before the end of July), then I'd say pay for priority service. You *must* send in your paperwork on the day that you pay for the service, and they'll give you explicit instructions on how to label the shipping envelope so that it is recognised at the consulate as a priority package. With Priority, they'll have a response to you in 48 hours. 

(I'm sorry if I don't make complete sense, but I'm posting from w*rk and am multitasking).


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

goose10110 said:


> Thank you very for replying to my query!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that I have 30 days from the date I applied to submit my supporting documents. I must have missed the info about it while I filled out and sent my application. I do know that I have 2 weeks from getting my biometrics done to send the supporting documents, but you are both quite right in that I am cutting it too close from the date of my bio appt to the day I return from my trip when I send in my supporting docs.
> 
> ...


No such thing as a 'guaranteed approval'. Everyone applies, and the Entry Clearance Officer (ECO) goes through the application and supporting documents submitted to reach a determination that can be either a refusal or an approval. The timeline likewise cannot be guaranteed as every application is different and the ECO may find something that warrants a more detailed investigation before making a determination.

However, using the priority processing service usually means a much faster determination, 48 business hours from the time the UKBA acknowledges receipt of your application and supporting documents.

Please note that receipt of the package you send with your application and supporting documents has two quite significant definitions. 

First, you send the package to the UKBA, usually by an overnight courier. United States Postal Service (USPS) or one of the private couriers like United Parcel Service (UPS) or Federal Express (FedEx)-any of these will issue a tracking number that can be used to track the progress and delivery, and you will know that your application and supporting documents have arrived and been signed for at the consulate. 

Upon that receipt, your package is logged and put into a queue for: a staffer to open it, organise it, queue it for assignment to and ECO, and generate an email to you.

_However, your projected timeline DOES NOT start with that receipt of your package_.

Second definition of receipt-a UKBA staffer opens your package, organises the papers according to their system whilst checking signatures and required documents are in the package. Then the staffer puts the organised package into the queue for assignment to and ECO, and generates an email to you acknowledging receipt, opening, organisation, and placement into the ECO queue. Included with the email will be a link to a projected timeline for processing your application with a disclaimer that the projected timeline is not carved in stone. (paraphrased).

Packages received marked priority processing are given priority-those packages are opened immediately on receipt at the consulate, and go into a different queue for the ECO-it is a much faster process. Much. Unless your case is complicated, in which case you receive another email telling you the new timeline.

I'm sure that your application is simple and straightforward and they can process it without delay, especially if you pay the priority processing, but I think you are still cutting it too close, timewise, to make your flight with your passport in hand. 

Priority processing service will cut down the wait time usually, but even with that, the chances of your getting your documents back by the 3rd are VERY tight. 

Best case? Sending it on the 27th (a Wed) means it would be received on the 28th (Thurs), processed on the 29th (Fri)-maybe shipped back out on Fri afternoon but don't count on it in reality). UPS (their preferred return carrier) doesn't deliver on Sat without a huge fee bump that applicants aren't given the option for, so your package at the soonest isn't delivered until Mon the 2nd. 

Probable case? Delivery of passport on the 3rd. That's with priority processing, a straightforward, simple app and docs to be processed, and no other glitches in between.


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

I did mine beginning of May, found out 10 days later i'd been refused. The sooner you do it the sooner you find it. If I was you i'd look at the newspapers which state a huge drop in Spouse acceptance. 

As for me, I work with Special Ed kids as a teacher. Apparently they didn't feel I would have a job. Luckily I got a promotion the next day in the US. 

Funny how life turns out, for the better in my case. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> How fast do you need your decision?


Thank you again for your response. I don't need the decision any time soon, and I'm also flexible with my travel plans. We just prefer to be 'grandfathered in' the current rules before they change.

I have changed my biometrics appointment for a later date and will just send off my application after my trip. Interestingly enough, the British Consulate is merely a few blocks away. I could walk there in 5 minutes, but I don't think they allow drop ins, even if just to leave an application package. I would have to mail it and have it travel across one or two processing centers before reaching the Consulate a day or two later. It's beyond strange...


----------



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm sure that your application is simple and straightforward and they can process it without delay, especially if you pay the priority processing, but I think you are still cutting it too close, timewise, to make your flight with your passport in hand.
> 
> Priority processing service will cut down the wait time usually, but even with that, the chances of your getting your documents back by the 3rd are VERY tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on what priority service will entail. As you said, I wouldn't bank on the 48-hour turnaround time, as there could be issues or even delays with getting my case assigned. I thought about submitting my docs last Friday - I had everything ready except for 1 document arriving via DHL from Manchester and my stamped biometrics. I was going to see if I could be seen at the ASC in Manhattan or Queens 3 days earlier than my booked appointment. I didn't go ahead with it because the DHL package got stuck at customs and was only delivered today. I thought it was worth the rush and priority service if I had gone ahead and submitted on Friday, but now it would really be cutting it too close.


----------



## goose10110 (Jun 23, 2012)

UKUSA2012 said:


> I did mine beginning of May, found out 10 days later i'd been refused. The sooner you do it the sooner you find it. If I was you i'd look at the newspapers which state a huge drop in Spouse acceptance.
> 
> As for me, I work with Special Ed kids as a teacher. Apparently they didn't feel I would have a job. Luckily I got a promotion the next day in the US.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about the refusal. I hope you appealed your case. 

Did the UKBA actually stated that they denied you a visa on the grounds of your profession? Because I don't think that is legal... And even it were the case that Special Ed teachers are not in demand in the UK (teaching in the UK requires different licensing and credentials after all), I'm sure you won't be limited to that type of work.

I've heard also that your UK spouse's ability to sponsor/support you has more bearing on your application that your employability...


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

goose10110 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the refusal. I hope you appealed your case.
> 
> Did the UKBA actually stated that they denied you a visa on the grounds of your profession? Because I don't think that is legal... And even it were the case that Special Ed teachers are not in demand in the UK (teaching in the UK requires different licensing and credentials after all), I'm sure you won't be limited to that type of work.
> 
> I've heard also that your UK spouse's ability to sponsor/support you has more bearing on your application that your employability...


I was the sponsor as a uk citizen/teacher. My parents wrote in saying they would let me live rent free. Decided not to apply - doing what I do requires good will towards the system. Make sure you are watertight with already showing a job and salary and house for a while before you apply.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

PLEASE HELP..
I had no idea about the 30 day or 2wk deadline. I only saw it on here by chance. Our application will be sent within the 30 days but 3wks from the biometrics. I am told I cannot cance, get a refund and start agin as the biometrics have already been taken. I am sending it in anyway but what do you think? I am DEVASTATED


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> PLEASE HELP..
> I had no idea about the 30 day or 2wk deadline. I only saw it on here by chance. Our application will be sent within the 30 days but 3wks from the biometrics. I am told I cannot cance, get a refund and start agin as the biometrics have already been taken. I am sending it in anyway but what do you think? I am DEVASTATED


Ok, Ruby, first thing is to take a deep breath and try to stay calm. 

2nd, this is an old thread - now, 3rd, go back and read everything you have from the UKVI regarding submitting your application including any fine print on emails from them regarding the entire process but especially the biometrics emails. 

4th - as this is a two year old thread and many things have changed, continue to try staying calm whilst awaiting someone with more information to post - which they will, any minute

Hang in there, during the extremely stressful application process it's easy to miss information that you'd otherwise never miss in a second. So while waiting further replies, go back through ALL of your paperwork.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't breathe 
But thank u


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised no-one has posted in any updated info re timing the submittal after biometrics have been done - I think most people set the goal of sending the application packet in just as soon as the biometrics are done (I know I did but that was 2011). 

Have you checked your information from UKVI re any deadlines for submittal after biometrics are done?


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes. It says 2wks.... 
Joppa replied to a post in another thread, I'm just waiting for him to clarify...
Thank u for your replies xx


----------



## spbos (Mar 28, 2014)

RUBY_TUESDAY4 said:


> Yes. It says 2wks....
> Joppa replied to a post in another thread, I'm just waiting for him to clarify...
> Thank u for your replies xx


Just to let you know, I have recently applied and my documents reached the Sheffield office one day after the 2-week deadline. They have accepted it.


----------



## RUBY_TUESDAY4 (Apr 14, 2014)

That's good to know... Praying they'll accept it 1wk late x


----------

